# My Professor - by Umbroboyum (~BBW, Romance, ~SWG)



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 18, 2007)

*~BBW, Romance, ~SWG - A college student falls for his professor as she gains weight.*

[Author's Note: Here's a short story I decided to write right after I had breakfast this morning. My thoughts on college and fantasies of BBWs crossed and this was the outcome. I hope you enjoy! -UB]

*My Professor
by Umbroboyum*​ 
 Hello I'm Jason and I'm here to tell a story to you.

College was like no other place I had been, full of new and exciting things to do and loads of women! I tell you, our ratio was three ladies to one guy, at least.

I love art, and took many art classes and found them to be full of women. It wasn’t until sophomore year I took a class with a Professor Raymond. As I walked into our color-coated and paint-splashed room, B322, I saw her for the first time. She was young, 28 as I later found out, and had just gotten a Ph.D. in Art. 

She was a petite-sized woman with average A cups, black hair, and green eyes. Her skin was somewhat olive in complexion, smooth and shiny. Her radiant youth was obviously showing. I remember after that class staying behind until class was over and greeting her. I enjoyed her operatic voice and her sensual tone. Those ruby red lips burned into my heart, and my little guy below. Oh, how she made my noggin rock.

She smiled at me flirtatiously I reckoned, and that caught me. I knew I wasn’t that much of a looker, but hey! Maybe she was interested in me!

After a few classes with her, I invited her to have lunch with me, by far the best move I had made since feasting my eyes on this rare gem! 

She greeted me that November afternoon in the cafeteria and we sat and talked. As we ate, I noticed she had a larger portion of food than I and cleaned her plate of pizza and prime rib. I didn’t trust much of the school’s food as it made me sick, but watching her eat intrigued me somewhat about whether she would soon pack on the pounds with that kind of activity.

I was right. As the weeks of fall ended and we headed into December, I noticed a change in her physique. I’d ask her out to lunch a lot, as it was convenient for us right after class during midday. Her beautiful body filled out, her breasts poked out more, her arms were softer and I could see a small roll of flab peeking out from her red outfit. Her legs and rump also began to expand generously as well. It was a marvel to watch as they spread themselves on a seat. 

I imagined if she put on more weight I could use her flab as an armrest. I guess she was about 128 pounds when we first met, and it seemed like she had packed on a good 20 pounds, with most of it heading straight to her bottom half.

I remember one December afternoon when I bid goodbye to my friends for winter break; I wanted to say goodbye to Professor Raymond. I walked into the classroom and the last student taking a drawing exam walked out and smiled. There she stood in this tight dress, which must have showed off another 5 pounds she had gained during the past week or two! She was getting fatter!

She asked me to come over and I did. She closed the doors of the room and pulled the shades down, though I did not notice as I thought I must have screwed up on the exam. I wasn’t a bright guy; I just liked drawing things, and one of those happened to be BBWs. She pulled out a folder with my artwork in it, and to my embarrassment, one of my “secret” drawings of her plus 50 pounds was pulled out by her small, soft hands.

She smiled and asked if this was for class in a low tone. 

Stunned and shocked like a wild deer in headlights, I froze and did not say a word. She had found me out! End game. Dead. Over. Goodbye. See ya, wouldn’t want to be ya; all these thoughts rolled in and out of my head for the next moment. My hear tripped and fell on a stake in the ground and was painfully impaled on this moment in time.

She walked over to me, right up to my face. What she did next had my senses exploding all over in ecstasy. She said, “Do you like it?” with a grin. I could smell apple perfume. I got an erection right there from her beautiful face, flabby body and stone splitting voice!

She then dropped my drawing, grabbed my boner and grabbed my head, pulling me into hers. She gave me the kiss of my life! I’ve been kissed by many woman, but she topped them all off! I was one lucky 19-year-old guy. 

Holy cow, my hands went flying all around her soft jiggling body. We ripped each other’s clothing off and moved into the art closet, knocking the smoothing oil down on us. We giggled and had amazing sex with the oil all over our bodies, smoothing out the roughness. I was in heaven!

After that day, I phoned home telling the folks I wasn't coming home for Christmas; I took winter courses instead. I signed up for Raymond’s second art class. For the next few months things flew by. I focused on classes and seeing my professor. We’d always have that look of two naughty animals while in class. She always winked at me when the class was busy working. I occasionally grabbed her ass when she passed by, figuring I was busy working. It was the good life.

We kept making love every weekend and each time I noticed how much her body was expanding. One night in early February, I was in her small campus apartment. I watch her brush her teeth in the bathroom. After she had finished she pulled out a scale and I saw the digital read-out stop at 176 pounds. She was gaining weight a lot.

I hadn’t noticed in the wintery months, but as the days started getting warmer and clothing started decreasing, I noticed her form expanding more and more. She kept eating lot at lunch whenever we went out to the cafeteria. There she stood, those green eyes, her face now looking like it was beginning to sport a double chin. Her breasts were probably a little bigger, into B cups, and her tummy had a small roll of flab, and was now a pot belly. Her arms were relatively thin, but below she was plump. Her thighs were riddled with cellulite, which jiggled when she waddled over to me, bouncing every inch of fatness. Her butt was now twice the size then when we first met, and was soft and bouncy. I constantly grabbed it and poked it for the texture. We'd make love, and afterwards she’d pin me to the bed and fell asleep on top of me. What a goddess.

As the months of April and May came around, finals were coming up and one night while I was studying in her room, she came out dressed in some really tight Victoria’s Secret Underwear. 

The red satin garment strained underneath her girth. She had gained maybe 18 more pounds, putting her at 194 pounds. All of it went to her thighs, as her trunk legs squeezed over to me, nearly tearing her confining silk outfit.

“Draw me. Draw me now,“ she said. I darted away from the boring chemistry books and scrambled to find some paper and a writing pencil. I had brought only a pen with me and I almost cried when I could not find a drawing item.

She then pushed me onto her bed, my books flying off and rammed her butt into my crotch. 

“Draw me in your mind,” was all she said. My hands ran down her creamy silk skin, hitting and pinching several inches of flab from her love handles. She brushed her beautifully scented hair in my face, only making me thirst for more!

We had the best sex that night and I nearly blew my own piece off after the fifth time we did it. She lay on me and I slept, thinking I’m going to marry her when I get a job. I nearly missed my finals that next morning.

I went on to summer school. We’d meet up and go for walks in the park and go swimming at the beach nearby the college. Things could not have been better in my life.

After two years and another 70 pounds of sexy flab, I graduated and found a job as a cartoonist for a company. We married when her weight was just shy of 300 pounds. She was really pear shaped, and I loved our drawing games at night. She leveled off around 300 pounds. I love her and her fat body and sensitive touch. I love it now and always will. Together we make the best art in the world, my professor and I.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Aug 18, 2007)

Very erotic n nicer well done:smitten:


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 16, 2010)

yes good job


----------

